# VapeCon - Show us your pickups



## David Pilkington (26/8/17)

For those of us that couldn't make it and have to live vicariously through those than can, show us what you picked up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (26/8/17)

Don't worry about 2hours after we left buyers remorse kicked in.... Bread and water for the rest of the month. 

And to think I pitched up with "no new gear rule this morning".... 2 mods later and a shit load of awesome juice I had to leave.... 

Well done to all the organisers and vendors that made today possible. It was something else. 

Congrats to all the winners of the day and condolences to all that couldn't attend.






Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## B///Moodley (27/8/17)

Didn't have a lot on my shopping list but got more than I needed. 

J&J's Emporium added some extra goodies to their epic Voopoo drag deal.

VooPoo drag combo @R1250
- VooPoo drag 
- Serpent SMM
- 2 Samsung 25R's
- 30ml Joose
- 30ml Lungbrewery juice
- Streaky Cotton
- 2 Silicone battery cases

Vapers corner
- Coilmaster mini toolkit @R270

Sirvape 
- Epic Twisted Flatwire @R165
- 2 LG HG2 @R180 (Buy one get one free)

Well done to those involved in putting the event together. It was on an epic level to say the least and I will be back next year.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## QKNatasha (27/8/17)

This was the highlight of my year. The reason I went to Vapecon. @BumbleBee made my dream come true

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Halfdaft (27/8/17)

Posted this in in the vapemail thread but it seems far more fitting here.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (27/8/17)

QKNatasha said:


> This was the highlight of my year. The reason I went to Vapecon. @BumbleBee made my dream come true
> 
> 
> View attachment 105550


Really nice hue of salmon, like the metallic effect in it. You are aware the screen protection plastic film is still in place? (Sorry my OCD is working overtime this morning...)

Congrats & Regards


----------



## TheV (27/8/17)

I had a quick and dirty post up in the vape mail thread but I thought I should just spread everything out for a proper picture:





Purchased:
20x 30ml unicorn bottles
6x 100ml TFA concentrates
1x Cotton Bacon
6x Samsung 30Q
Noise Cricket II-25
Oumier Wasp Nano RDA
30ml Threesome
30ml Miami Ice
30ml SNLV 18
30ml Jollies
30ml Trinity Ice
30ml Milk Tart
30ml Blue Milk

From @Stosta (mod) and @antonherbst (juice) ... You guys both rock! 
CoV Mini Volt
30ml Strawberry Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Cone
30ml Pistachio Cookie
30ml Raspberry & Apple Macaroon
30ml Spiced Strawberry Milkshake

Freebies:
3x 10ml TFM concentrates (Sweet Strawberry)
5x Streaky Cotton
2x vape bands
3x 10ml Puffy Puffs Wicks Bubblegum
6x battery wraps
TFM atty stand
The Vape Guy cap

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## antonherbst (27/8/17)

TheV said:


> I had a quick and dirty post up in the vape mail thread but I thought I should just spread everything out for a proper picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Streaky cotton as a freebie. I couldnt even buy from the vendors. As they where out of stock. You are truely lucky with those. And as for the juices. If we didnt chat earlier during the month they might have just gone to the PIF box. Glad i could spread the vape cheer on the day. And again that minivolt is a machine. You will enjoy that. Nice to have met you also and thanks for the wire i got from you. 

I will do a proper post later today with my goodies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz (27/8/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## TheV (27/8/17)

antonherbst said:


> Streaky cotton as a freebie. I couldnt even buy from the vendors. As they where out of stock. You are truely lucky with those. And as for the juices. If we didnt chat earlier during the month they might have just gone to the PIF box. Glad i could spread the vape cheer on the day. And again that minivolt is a machine. You will enjoy that. Nice to have met you also and thanks for the wire i got from you.
> 
> I will do a proper post later today with my goodies.


Dude, pop me a msg when you come PTA side again. I'll keep a bag of Streaky in my car for you 
Looking forward to see what you walked away with ... apart from 20 cups of coffee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## QKNatasha (27/8/17)

Raindance said:


> Really nice hue of salmon, like the metallic effect in it. You are aware the screen protection plastic film is still in place? (Sorry my OCD is working overtime this morning...)
> 
> Congrats & Regards


Yeppedy Yep. I leave the screen protectors on until they fall off themselves. That way my screen doesn't get scratches and finger marks.

That's my OCD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV (27/8/17)

QKNatasha said:


> This was the highlight of my year. The reason I went to Vapecon. @BumbleBee made my dream come true
> 
> 
> View attachment 105550


Awesome! I kept walking past that mod thinking ... didn't someone on the forum ask for this?!
Glad you got what you were looking for and that you are happy with it.
The picture really doesn't do it justice. It looks special in person


----------



## QKNatasha (27/8/17)

I also won a fancy new USV Mod and Butterscotch Popcorn juice

And stocked up on enough juice to last me a couple of months

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## MrDeedz (27/8/17)

How's this cottton we got for free though?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Halfdaft (27/8/17)

MrDeedz said:


> How's this cottton we got for free though?


I've been using it in my billet box and it's pretty good so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (27/8/17)

MrDeedz said:


> How's this cottton we got for free though?


I love the stuff! Been using it for a couple of weeks and I can't complain. Definitely a winner in my books

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (27/8/17)

Had to withhold from buying a lot of hardware yesterday... was extremely difficult... picked up a DIY juice kit from blckvapour about 400mls of juice but the highlight for me was the little guy attached! Nic Salts from element e-liquids teaming up with aspire... I can't get enough of this thing! 20mg nic but as smooth as a 3mg.... I am in heaven!!!

Loving the throat hit and the feel of this vape! And talk about compact!

Winner all the way for me!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Halfdaft (27/8/17)

Jengz said:


> Had to withhold from buying a lot of hardware yesterday... was extremely difficult... picked up a DIY juice kit from blckvapour about 400mls of juice but the highlight for me was the little guy attached! Nic Salts from element e-liquids teaming up with aspire... I can't get enough of this thing! 20mg nic but as smooth as a 3mg.... I am in heaven!!!
> 
> Loving the throat hit and the feel of this vape! And talk about compact!
> 
> ...



This little device is my absolute favourite purchase from VC.. It's awesome!


----------



## Jengz (27/8/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> This little device is my absolute favourite purchase from VC.. It's awesome!


Tell me about it! Planning to drop all my juice to 0mg and use this for my 'fix',and the honey roasted tobacco flavour unfreakinbelieveable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeSmoke (27/8/17)

My haul for the day

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## SAVaper (27/8/17)

I already have all of mine packed into the cupboard so I cannot take a picture, but the bags were full.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (27/8/17)

Jengz said:


> Had to withhold from buying a lot of hardware yesterday... was extremely difficult... picked up a DIY juice kit from blckvapour about 400mls of juice but the highlight for me was the little guy attached! Nic Salts from element e-liquids teaming up with aspire... I can't get enough of this thing! 20mg nic but as smooth as a 3mg.... I am in heaven!!!
> 
> Loving the throat hit and the feel of this vape! And talk about compact!
> 
> ...



As smooth as a 3mg is not at all possible. If tou ask @hands and @TheV then they will tell you i almost died taking a hit from that device. Wow it was a definite surprise to have that high mg nicotene. . But as i have learnt on the forum. Each to their own. Glad it hits right for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (27/8/17)

antonherbst said:


> As smooth as a 3mg is not at all possible. If tou ask @hands and @TheV then they will tell you i almost died taking a hit from that device. Wow it was a definite surprise to have that high mg nicotene. . But as i have learnt on the forum. Each to their own. Glad it hits right for you.


Confirmed! Anton got wrecked  I'm pretty sure I would have handled it just as bad. 0mg or GTFO for me (personally)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (27/8/17)

antonherbst said:


> As smooth as a 3mg is not at all possible. If tou ask @hands and @TheV then they will tell you i almost died taking a hit from that device. Wow it was a definite surprise to have that high mg nicotene. . But as i have learnt on the forum. Each to their own. Glad it hits right for you.


Not for the feint lunged folk then but I can vouch a million percent that if you'd have a normal nic 20mg juice dripped onto your lovely builds, hahaha @TheV would be preparing a eulogy for your funeral next week but I love it, all I've ever wanted in a device

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV (27/8/17)

Jengz said:


> Not for the feint lunged folk then but I can vouch a million percent that if you'd have a normal nic 20mg juice dripped onto your lovely builds, hahaha @TheV would be preparing a eulogy for your funeral next week but I love it, all I've ever wanted in a device


That is the absolute most important part at the end of the day isn't it?! 
You love it and it ticks all the right boxes for you 
Luckily we have so many options these days that you are bound to find something that fits your style if you are willing to look for it.
I'm always happy to hear when people find such a device for themselves. Many happy puffs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (27/8/17)

TheV said:


> That is the absolute most important part at the end of the day isn't it?!
> You love it and it ticks all the right boxes for you
> Luckily we have so many options these days that you are bound to find something that fits your style if you are willing to look for it.
> I'm always happy to hear when people find such a device for themselves. Many happy puffs


Yeah... that's the greatness of this vape life. Still awaiting my funds so that I can get my hands on one of them reloads u so madly love... my minikin v2 is awaiting

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

VapeCon 2017


Max said:


> Yes Yes and Yes Again - VapeCon 2017 - Awesome Awesome Awesome
> @Vapessa @KZOR @Andre
> View attachment 105537

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (27/8/17)

SAVaper said:


> I already have all of mine packed into the cupboard so I cannot take a picture, but the bags were full.



No picture = Fiction. LOL, sorry bud, rules of the forum.



Jengz said:


> Had to withhold from buying a lot of hardware yesterday... was extremely difficult... picked up a DIY juice kit from blckvapour about 400mls of juice but the highlight for me was the little guy attached! Nic Salts from element e-liquids teaming up with aspire... I can't get enough of this thing! 20mg nic but as smooth as a 3mg.... I am in heaven!!!
> 
> Loving the throat hit and the feel of this vape! And talk about compact!
> 
> ...



More info on that device please, looks really interesting.

Thanks/Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tanja (27/8/17)

These were all my goodies...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Jengz (27/8/17)

Raindance said:


> No picture = Fiction. LOL, sorry bud, rules of the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First nicotine salts in the country as far as I know, it's a pod system, that has a built in coil, so it's hassle free... and saves me time which my wife will really appreciate. Pod has 4.2mls each seems like it's gonna last me about a week, not too sure why, probably because it's a mtl device and I'm not vaping as often. It has a 900mah battery with a 2 hour charge time but the guys who bought with me and are using quite a lot said there's lasted the entire day, I am yet to re charge. Ya that's about it. Oh and the pods come in 5 flavours I think, I got the pink lemonade and honey roasted tobacco. Loving the tobacco and I love elements pink lemonade so the pod should be good too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (27/8/17)

Oh and most important fact that I forgot is that the liquid in the pod contains 20mg of nicotine but I would never say, because it's pretty smooth for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (27/8/17)

Well after a week of havoc and order i was re leaved to have some vape time with a bunch of amazing people and to meet the persons behind the forum names. 

I will make plans to never again miss a vape meet or vape-con. It was EPIC awesome crazy "lekker". 
As you guys can see from the photo i did not pick up a lot of vape goodies. I however did get most of what i wanted from vape-con. The Royal wick and the 4 x HG2's are from @Sir Vape, The 2 sets of Clapton wire is from a fellow forumite @TheV, man what an awesome person to have met in person, and then to top it of He will be giving me a packet of his streaky cotton from vape-con due to me not being able to get from any of the vendors before i left. Thanks Buddy looking forward to see you at the next vape-meet or vape-con. Then The rest of the forumites i met @KZOR @kimbo @Kuhlkatz @shaunnadan @Paulie @Rob Fisher (love that golden BB) @Silver (Only briefly observed you - running after the energizer bunny), Imported @hands for this vape-con, and many more. The other juice are from Hands as he got it for free from @KZOR i took the liberty of taking what i thought would be nice to vape. I also donated some vape goodies to the PIF box at the ECIGSSA stand as i feel this is an absolute awesome community of people.

Then last but not least to all the organizers and vendors thanks for putting up an amazing meet. Only thing i would change next year is better queuing options and more coffee stands(i might just offer my own stand for this purpose next year). See you all at the next vape-meet.
P.S if i missed any person i met it is not intentional.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (27/8/17)

Jengz said:


> Oh and most important fact that I forgot is that the liquid in the pod contains 20mg of nicotine but I would never say, because it's pretty smooth for me



That caught me.


----------



## kimbo (27/8/17)

Guys what an awesome event, in my books it was winner. From the pretty gurls to @Rob Fisher 

To see all the old faces again @Silver @Rob Fisher @Kuhlkatz @BumbleBee and @Stroodlepuff that again came out and gave me my batteries. It really made me feel special, All the new faces @antonherbst @SAVaper .. wow there were so many that come up to great me to look you in the eyes and see the genuine person that sits behind the keyboard, that was awesome, and my highlight to meet @hands at last, guys we been skyping for the best part of three years, he is like my skype brother. It was a real honor to sit down and have a coffee with you and your family

If i missed someone, my mind is still siff after the bus ride so forgive me please

I agree with @antonherbst maybe a second coffee stand and you have more than happy vapers

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## SAVaper (27/8/17)

Raindance said:


> No picture = Fiction. LOL, sorry bud, rules of the forum...



You said it.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz (27/8/17)

With all the hype and craze I didn't end up getting half of the juices on my shopping list. I got carried away with the adrenalin rush. Needs to get me some if that pumpkin pie juice soon!! Any comments from those who purchased it and tried em already

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (28/8/17)

Where do I begin?

@Rob Fisher @Silver @shaunnadan and everyone involved in organising, Thank you
All the vendors, Thank you
Juice makers, Coil makers and anyone else who contributed to my awesome Haul, Thank you!

Vapecon 2017 was amazing!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Frank Zef (28/8/17)

Two SXK Billet Box combos from VCorp.
Includes:
Insider bridge
Exocet Bridge
Spare tank
Spare glass






Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (28/8/17)

Oh wow
What an amazing thread - thanks fpr starting it @David Pilkington 
Its wonderful to read the experiences of all the forum folk that attended

And such impressive hauls - wow!

Lol, @antonherbst , what was I doing chasing the energiser bunny???? Hehe

Just for the record, i spent most of the day putting out "fires", making sure the vendors were okay and keeping up with the demanding and tight schedule.... By about 3pm i could start relaxing and enjoying...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (28/8/17)

Silver said:


> Oh wow
> What an amazing thread - thanks fpr starting it @David Pilkington
> Its wonderful to read the experiences of all the forum folk that attended
> 
> ...



Stil a winner in my books @Silver if m memory serves me correct i think it was from the vape cartel stall to the ecig store stall that you came past me. But no worries about it. I had a jol and was nice seeing the faces of the guys as they see @hands at the vapecon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/17)

Some Goodies picked up at VapeCon Baby! 

A starter kit for me to test from @BumbleBee 



Some ceramic coils from Vaporesso... Latest edition cCell's and some hot off the press ceramic coils for my Revenger Kit!




Some juice to test and some juice I tested and want more of, some Squonk Bottles from @Zeki Hilmi, and goodies from Coil Art (DPRO RDA) to review and giveaway!



Solo RDA (I so wanted one of these and thanks to @Takie) and then a special edition Gold Revenger Kit from Vaporesso as a gift!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 18


----------



## Quakes (28/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some Goodies picked up at VapeCon Baby!
> 
> A starter kit for me to test from @BumbleBee
> View attachment 105643
> ...


WOW, that Gold Revenger!!! Just Beautiful!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Halfdaft (28/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some Goodies picked up at VapeCon Baby!
> 
> A starter kit for me to test from @BumbleBee
> View attachment 105643
> ...


Damn @Rob Fisher, you're really putting the rest of us to shame

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ozeran (28/8/17)

Man! I thought I got a lot of stuff. Awesome event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KRISPY (28/8/17)

1st post on here...
Managed to get my hands on loads of new gear and juice!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## MrDeedz (28/8/17)

Looks like @BumbleBee was Santa Claus!!! Damn where was I lol. Much respect guy

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Donovan Lemos (28/8/17)

Huge thanks to @ECIGSSA, @CosmicDropz, @Vapecartel and @V-corp Vaping for the amazing prize! Made the early 03:15 arrival so worth it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Donovan Lemos (28/8/17)

This baby was first on my list! Thanks @The eCigStore for this amazing special

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (28/8/17)

The Aegis MOD from Geekvape, what a winner.
Thank you @JakesSA from VapeClub. 




Some fantastic tobacco flavours from Vape Cartel, "Sweet Nuts" is my current favourite.
Thank you @SEAN P for the Vapbucco juices.




And another long time fav tobacco from one of the oldest local juice masters.
Thank you Marnus aka @SunRam from Vape Elixir, I love "pure tobacco"

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## BaD Mountain (28/8/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Posted this in in the vapemail thread but it seems far more fitting here.



Thank you for your support


----------



## Bryce (28/8/17)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MartinThor (29/8/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (29/8/17)

Very colourful setup there @MartinThor 
Beautiful


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/8/17)

Heres what i picked up at Vapecon.




Why nothing... Cause i didnt make it vapecon this year

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MartinThor (29/8/17)

Silver said:


> Very colourful setup there @MartinThor
> Beautiful



Thank you, I love the colour combination but it was purely accidental, I didn't know what colour the mod would be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (29/8/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Heres what i picked up at Vapecon.
> 
> View attachment 105818
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Chop! Thanks for the laugh! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/8/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Heres what i picked up at Vapecon.
> 
> View attachment 105818
> 
> ...



Haha
What is that @Clouds4Days ?
Pity you missed VapeCon, next time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (29/8/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Heres what i picked up at Vapecon.
> 
> View attachment 105818
> 
> ...


Haha. 2018 bud, see you there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/8/17)

Silver said:


> Haha
> What is that @Clouds4Days ?
> Pity you missed VapeCon, next time...





TheV said:


> Haha. 2018 bud, see you there!



Will Definetly make a plan next year as long as its still in Gauteng 

Although i didnt make vapecon that doesnt mean i saved money  i got a nice big haul comming in very soon to help with my vapecon miss blues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The eCigStore (2/9/17)

Donovan Lemos said:


> View attachment 105703
> View attachment 105704
> 
> 
> This baby was first on my list! Thanks @The eCigStore for this amazing special


Only a pleasure..


----------



## hugo Testa (11/9/17)

Nice, looks like I really missed out. Next year is a must. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoeB786 (11/9/17)

Anybody here kind enough to gimme a free bag of streaky cotton? I just wanna try it before investing


----------



## Cornelius (11/9/17)

@MoeB786 I would have gladly given you 1 bag, but we are far apart. Can mention that in my uninformed opinion it is basically the same as trusty old bacon. But then again I have noticed some purists not liking it as much.


----------



## B///Moodley (11/9/17)

Cornelius said:


> @MoeB786 I would have gladly given you 1 bag, but we are far apart. Can mention that in my uninformed opinion it is basically the same as trusty old bacon. But then again I have noticed some purists not liking it as much.



It's similar to cotton bacon but it's more fluffy cotton which is not as uniform as cotton bacon but it's still good. I find myself using far less cotton to Wick 3mm coils with streaky cotton and flavour is on similar with Cotton bacon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoeB786 (11/9/17)

Cornelius said:


> @MoeB786 I would have gladly given you 1 bag, but we are far apart. Can mention that in my uninformed opinion it is basically the same as trusty old bacon. But then again I have noticed some purists not liking it as much.


 Thank you so much for the feedback


----------

